# moving to Valencia



## CurtH (Jan 3, 2009)

My wife and I are moving to the Valencia area in July. Have had a house there almost 4 years (no mortgage thankfully). We do not plan to work and have about £900 per month income. My calcs suggest this should be enough but just want a bit of reasurance really! The house is in the campo so costs for the ayuntamiento are fairly low as is water costs (agricultural but piped to the house). Healthcare is a concern (we are both mid 40's) and I heard about a contributory scheme into the national health system for non workers? Never heard of costs though.

Any advice on the above would be most helpful.

Thanks


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

CurtH said:


> My wife and I are moving to the Valencia area in July. Have had a house there almost 4 years (no mortgage thankfully). We do not plan to work and have about £900 per month income. My calcs suggest this should be enough but just want a bit of reasurance really! The house is in the campo so costs for the ayuntamiento are fairly low as is water costs (agricultural but piped to the house). Healthcare is a concern (we are both mid 40's) and I heard about a contributory scheme into the national health system for non workers? Never heard of costs though.
> 
> Any advice on the above would be most helpful.
> 
> Thanks



Hi there an welcome to the forum,

900 pounds a month with no mortgage to pay should do you fine

As for healthcare. I think you may well be better off going private.

Good luck, Dave


----------



## CurtH (Jan 3, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> Hi there an welcome to the forum,
> 
> 900 pounds a month with no mortgage to pay should do you fine
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave.

Can you recommend a healthcare provider?


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

CurtH said:


> Thanks Dave.
> 
> Can you recommend a healthcare provider?



From what I have been told, Sanitas are about the best around


----------



## CurtH (Jan 3, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> From what I have been told, Sanitas are about the best around


Thanks for that - will look into it!


----------

